# Cloth Nappies lots of questions



## Cat

Okay so Im contemplating this one, but to be honest I feel like Im stumbling around in the dark a little, as I have never even seen one in the flesh, just on my laptop lol! So I have no idea where to start.

What do I need? where do I stick the pooy nappies as I go along, and how do the liners work? how much poo do they catch , does a lot get on the nappy itself?

What nappies do you most recomend? Ineed ones that dry pretty quick cause Ihave no tumble dryer. Do you know of any sites that can send you sample before you commit to a load? How heavy and bulky are they compared to disposables, and do they fit under normal clothes okay (cause noahs arse hangs out the back of his trousers already)

But most importantly for me, cause noah will be toilet training in a few months, can you get ones designed for this, that pull up and down easily for training, that arnt huge and bulky?


----------



## Minxy

Right....

The liners don't catch all the poo, it WILL go on the nappy. You can get biodegradable or even fleece liners to re-use if you're not too queasy :) 

A nappy bucket (any bucket with a lid) will store your nappies waiting for the wash

You never have to commit to a load of the same nappies. They are all sold individually so you can mix and match. Any that don't work out can be sold on for 50%+ of their original cost.
Littlelambs.co.uk offer a FREE nappy to try (but you don't get a wrap to go over it)

You can get pull-up styles such as the Minki YOYO
https://bumdiddybaby.co.uk/

The quickest drying nappies are microfibre ones, such as Tots Bots fluffles, and anything in bamboo or hemp is more absorbant meaning a slimmer sillohuette under clothes.

I'll be honest though, even the slimmest styles are still bigger than a disposable. Stanley is in bigger trousers as a result

As for the best nappies.......well, that could take a while! Check out the thread 'nappy chat' HTH :D 
:)


----------



## Cat

And another question, ow often do you change your LO's bums a day? I get the impression I will have to change them a lot more frequently.


----------



## Jo

Sorry Minxy but i don't find that poo goes on the nappy very often but that could be an age thing

I don't really change Jacks much more than i did in disposables Cat, but there again that all depends on which nappy he has on
As for what to do with the pooy nappies if using fleece liners just drop it into toilet then liner into nappy bin, if disposable liner just flush it all


I have a mixture of differant nappies


----------



## Minxy

I change a little more frequently (every 3 hours or so) than I did with disposables maybe :? 

it's not necessary, I just have so many lovely nappies I want him to wear and unlike disposables, I don't worry about the cost :D


----------



## Cat

Holy crap I only change noah 3 times a day normally (depending if he poos more). First thing in morning, early afternoon and bedtime!
And he only had nappy rash once when he was eating wheatabix, cause they went straight through him!

So I will have to change him a lot more frequently then!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Do they need to be soaked whilst waiting to go into a wash?
What about going out? what do you do with the nappy, the contents etc...


----------



## Jo

I change jack about 4/5 times aday
Like i say i think it is because they are older now the don't need it as much


----------



## Jo

Arcanegirl said:

> Do they need to be soaked whilst waiting to go into a wash?
> What about going out? what do you do with the nappy, the contents etc...

I personally don't soak them and i do a wash every 2 days

When i go out which isn't for long very often i take a slimmer nappy with me and have a wet bag to but the nappy in and you just flush the poo away


----------



## Minxy

Jo said:

> Sorry Minxy but i don't find that poo goes on the nappy very often but that could be an age thing

Sorry if it's TMI but Stanley's poo is 100% liquid, hence why it leaks onto the nappy. He also likes to go a lot D), that's why we change so frequently, although he wears the same nappy for 12 hours at night. 

We don't soak either and wash every other day. I take slim nappies out, but if we're away for long and I don't want to carry much, I will take a couple of eco-disposables. For me, that's what they're for, rare convenience! :) It needn't be all or nothing


----------



## Cat

So if Ido washing every 3 days and change Noah 5 times a day. Im going to need 15 nappies roughly. Im looking at the Happy Heinys nappies which are Â£10.50 each, so that means Â£150!!!! for just them, do I then need wraps to go over them?

(I only spend Â£5 a week of disposables eeek!)


----------



## Minxy

You'll need 3/4 wraps tops. Just buy the one to try, and remember you can mix and match. 

Are you averse to 2nd hand? I bought most of my nappies through buy/sell forums. The 15 I use as staples (Clwt Twts and Diddy Diapers) cost me Â£30 for the lot :)


----------



## Cat

This is the info on the Happy Heinys, so is this right with these I wont need wraps too, just the inserts and liners?

*Custom milled fleece for our diapers. 
*No leg casings, which make better fitting diapers and contain messes 
better leaving NO red marks. 
*Should the fleece roll out. YES do NOT try to roll the fleece in. This will 
cause wicking if you try this. They are made to have the fleece roll out so 
the only thing that touches your child delicate skin is the soft fleece. 
*Daddy approved Aplix brand Velcro tabs! 
*Made with Aplix brand hook and loop closures which fit a wide range of 
babies and make for very fast diaper changes on wiggly babies. 
*Soft buttery fleece on the inside next to baby skin that drys so quickly as 
urine is wicked away to the inside soaker. 
*A layer of PUL on the inside to waterproof the diaper so no extra diaper 
cover is required. 
*A Great benefit to Happy Heinys Â is that you decide what to stuff them 
with and how much, according to the needs of your baby.


----------



## Minxy

Yes, they're pocket ones so no wraps needed.

Remember you don't have to buy the special inserts, although they may be the slimmest. I use flat terry nappies to stuff mine, and one mum swears by microfibre (very absorbant and quick drying) cleaning cloths from Morrisons! You can stuff 'em with whatever you want, and pockets are great to take out because pre-stuffed you use them just like a disposable, no hassle!


----------



## Jo

Ebay is really great for bundle deals
I got all this for Â£80

*With this Cotton Bottoms kit you get... 

Nappy Bucket. 

500g Box Nappy Fresh. 

1 Roll Of 200 Flushable Liners. 

6 Wraps - 3 Medium 3 Large. 

6 Medium Prefolds. 

11 One Size Nappies (Multifit/Totsbots/Motherease). 

5 Fleece Liners. 

4 Boosters. 

3 Nappy Nippas. 

This kit would easily sell for Â£150 or more anywhere else. 


All in all you are getting a full nappie kit with everything you need from 12lbs right up until they become potty trained. All unused. Although there is no packaging I guarantee that all of the items are brand new and never used. *
I have added to and sold some of it but what a bargain i thought

I have never used the pre folds so they are up for grabs if anyone wants to try them :D


----------



## Cat

Think is Istill dont understand what most of that stuff you listed even is, let alone how to use it!!!

I really like the look of the Happy Hineys ones as they look really simple and straiht forward. I cant see any ebay deals so I think I will just have to fork out for some and give it a try. At least my council send you a Â£30 cheque when you spend Â£45 or more on cloth. So I could buy a few for very little money.


----------



## Jo

Thats a really good deal your council do, wish ours did
It is really confusing until you have everything in front of you and it just sort of clicks what bits go where :D 
I prefer fleece liners to the paper ones, get mine from Ebay, quite a few ppl on there do them


----------



## Minxy

I got Â£30 too!

Jo, I use my prefolds as nighttime boosters in a slim bamboo nappy or as stuffers for my pocket nappies.

Going to sell a load of my Fuzzibunz to get some money for Weenotions wipes/bibs I think.

Am also doing a swop with someone, a Minki Huggle for a Bamboozle, good deal! :) 

Cat, why don't you buy 1 pocket nappy with insert, 1 applix shaped nappy and 1 wrap just to have a go? I think the 2-part system is more reliable than pockets like the happy heineys but that's just what works best for us.


----------



## KX

Cat I want to convert too :wink: BUT

realistically how much would it cost to get started? And is it practical with Rebecca at nursery? I dont think any other babies are cloth :?


----------



## Wobbles

Would you girls like this a sticky? I know its been big topic previously!

:D


----------



## beanie

KX said:

> realistically how much would it cost to get started? And is it practical with Rebecca at nursery? I dont think any other babies are cloth :?

Seren is the only cloth bum at her nursery - she is the first one too. I just showed them how to use them, I send them in ready folded and they send them back all dirty (if I could only get them to wash em). They even have the hang of a nappi nippa. I have had no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wobbles said:

> Would you girls like this a sticky? I know its been big topic previously!
> 
> :D

Stickies are good :D


----------



## Pixie5120

random question, if i bought: 
10-15 Tots bots Fluffles size 2
4 wraps
NappyNippas
Paper liners 
10-15 Snap in boosters
2 Pocket nappies + stuffing. 

Do you think that would do me til potty training. Give or taking buying a few more or replacing a few. And obviously more liners etc. 
(not pregnant but thinking about cloth when i am)


----------



## Pixie5120

ooo old thread, sorry, if someone wants to move that somewhere else feel free, didnt notice the dates...


----------



## Uvlollypop

does anyone rate bambino mio nappys?


----------

